# Ever seen the budweiser Clyde/mini donkey commercial?



## GlacierRidge (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 13, 2008)

This is one of my favorite commercials from Budweiser. I posted this on here quit awhile back. Corinne


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 15, 2008)

I love that commercial! We have both here so it is an extra favourite. I have a 3/4 clyde 1/4 belgian and then we have our mini donkey, Lily! hmmm, I have a team! lol


----------



## Emily's mom (May 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that is soooo cute!


----------



## TripleDstables (May 23, 2008)

I love the Budweiser commercials, but this one especially! That is just too adorable!


----------

